# Chicken Lips



## Catfish

Chicken Lips were originated from a chef at a place called Martinis in Burlington, Iowa about 20 miles from me.

They are awesome.

Ingredients

* CHICKEN LIPS
* 2 pounds chicken breasts
* 2 pounds flour
* 1 quart buttermilk
* 2 tablespoons kosher salt
* 4 tablespoons black pepper
*
*
*
*
*

Directions

* Buy fresh boneless chicken breasts, big, jumbo babies, wash thoroughly then place on a cutting board, use a sharp knife to remove any fat or skin. Cut chicken into long strips about as thick as your thumb. Put the flour into a bowl and season it with salt and pepper. Pour the buttermilk into a bowl. Make sure the bowls you use are large enough to handle the chicken when it is added. Dip the chicken a few strips at a time into the flour, then buttermilk, then back to the flour. Coat well in each stage. Place them on a platter as they are breaded and reserve until cooking.
* Heat frying oil in a large skillet or pot, fry daddy or outdoor cooker to 350 degrees. Fry the lips in batches and place them on a platter lined with paper towels. Dip the lips into the hot lip sauce and put onto a serving platter. Serve immediately.
* HOT LIP SAUCE
* 1 pound butter
* 2 cups hot sauce
* 1 tablespoon granulated garlic
* Melt the butter in a pan large enough to hold it, do not allow it to boil. Pour the butter into a blender. Turn blender on to high, hopefully remembering to put the cover on first. Slowly pour in in hot sauce until it is incorporated, the sauce should be bright orange and become emulsified or slightly thick, add garlic and blend for about 30 seconds. This is Hot Lip Sauce.
* If you have any left over pour it into a jug, cover it and save at room temperature until next time. Hot Lip Sauce should keep at room temperature for at least three days. Yield: serves 6



Dip in ranch or blue cheese dressing! 







Chicken Lip Dip
Ingredients:
2 8 oz blocks cream cheese*
3 cans chicken (you can add more if you want more chicken chunks)
3/4 Cup Franks Hot Sauce
1 Cup Ranch Dip* (already mixed together – find it by the sour cream at the
store)
1 Cup shredded cheddar cheese*

Throw it all in a crock pot and mix it up. Give it about an hour and it will be ready to eat! Don't be afraid to add more franks hot sauce to spice it up a little. 

Serve with tortilla chips or pita bread!


----------



## Julie

the lip dip is what we call buffalo chicken dip. I make my a little different. I use buffalo sauce instead of straight hot sauce.


----------



## ffemt128

Might have to give this a try...


----------



## Catfish

The Franks hot sauce is what makes this stuff so good.


----------



## Catfish

I just copy and pasted this recipe. It says to cut the lips as thick as your thumb. I like mine bigger than that. About the size of a big chicken strip is how I cut them.


----------



## JohnT

yup, your chickenlips are nothing more than buffalo chicken nuggets. I have used franks buffalo sauce, but find that home made is better. 

By the way, I have the ultimate way of doing wings... 

1) cut wings into drummets and wing-thighs. 
2) steam for 20 minutes (flip them midway). 
3) cool in fridge for 1 hour to 1 day. 
4) place on backing rack and bake at 450 for 10 minutes, 
5) flip and continue baking for another 10 minutes. 

6) Immediately toss wings in sauce. (melted Butter, hotsauce, garlic, salt n peppa) 

The advantage above is that the steaming removes a good portion of the fat in the wings. as a result, you can do a hard and fast bake on them without any smoking. The high heat also fries the wings in the remaining chicken fat resulting a a golden brown crispiness. YUM!


----------



## Julie

JohnT said:


> yup, your chickenlips are nothing more than buffalo chicken nuggets. I have used franks buffalo sauce, but find that home made is better.
> 
> By the way, I have the ultimate way of doing wings...
> 
> 1) cut wings into drummets and wing-thighs.
> 2) steam for 20 minutes (flip them midway).
> 3) cool in fridge for 1 hour to 1 day.
> 4) place on backing rack and bake at 450 for 10 minutes,
> 5) flip and continue baking for another 10 minutes.
> 
> 6) Immediately toss wings in sauce. (melted Butter, hotsauce, garlic, salt n peppa)
> 
> The advantage above is that the steaming removes a good portion of the fat in the wings. as a result, you can do a hard and fast bake on them without any smoking. The high heat also fries the wings in the remaining chicken fat resulting a a golden brown crispiness. YUM!



I tried to steam these and I like that idea. For my buffalo sauce I use ranch seasoning instead of the garlic and it has to be butter not margarine.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dang now that sounds good! Too bad I just bought a 12#prime rib for tomorrow night. Looking for a good recipe for that right now. I got one for a horseradish sauce I got off of food network.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Dang now that sounds good! Too bad I just bought a 12#prime rib for tomorrow night. Looking for a good recipe for that right now. I got one for a horseradish sauce I got off of food network.



Add salt & pepper, put it on the grill and cook it until med rare. then slice and eat, right there! Prime rib doesn't need anything else.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Julie. I won't be able to do it on the grill but got it figured out. Let it set out about three hours to ensure its at room temp. I will poke holes though out it to add slices of garlic and rub down with some seasoning but no salt. Put in oven ribs down at 450* for 15 minutes and than reduce to 325*. I will remove when internal temp is 120 and let it rst awhile before carving. Dang for the price of this I could of bought a couple carboys. LOL Its almost 13#'s. I'll let you know how it turns out.

Oh Yeah one more thing. If someone by the name of ibglowin joins this forum I don't know him! LOL


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Thanks Julie. I won't be able to do it on the grill but got it figured out. Let it set out about three hours to ensure its at room temp. I will poke holes though out it to add slices of garlic and rub down with some seasoning but no salt. Put in oven ribs down at 450* for 15 minutes and than reduce to 325*. I will remove when internal temp is 120 and let it rst awhile before carving. Dang for the price of this I could of bought a couple carboys. LOL Its almost 13#'s. I'll let you know how it turns out.
> 
> Oh Yeah one more thing. If someone by the name of ibglowin joins this forum I don't know him! LOL



ibglowin? Oh Dan, what have you been up too? :<


----------



## Catfish

JohnT said:


> yup, your chickenlips are nothing more than buffalo chicken nuggets. I have used franks buffalo sauce, but find that home made is better.




Oh sorry for posting. Didn't mean to try to in bard on buffalo chicken nuggets recipe. lol


----------



## Julie

No need to apologize Catfish, we may call it one thing and you may call it something but there has been a couple of recipes that came out of this post and I know a lot people would appreciate it. And that is why it is always good to post up.


----------



## Runningwolf

I agree we did kind of hi-jack this thread but it is turning out to be a good one for the New Years recipes.


----------



## Tom

Catfish said:


> The Franks hot sauce is what makes this stuff so good.



Thats just a base here. I add at least 6+ other "secret" ingredients and WOW...

Dont ask as I need to K... you


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Thats just a base here. I add at least 6+ other "secret" ingredients and WOW...
> 
> Dont ask as I need to K... you



Tom is still living the "don't ask don't tell" ages.


----------



## Tom

Now now... If U R nice (I doubt that ) I just "might" send you some of my wing sauce when Westers PA meets again. I know Julie would like some......


----------



## Runningwolf

OH Thomas not a problem. We hace all been naughty AND nice! ::


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Now now... If U R nice (I doubt that ) I just "might" send you some of my wing sauce when Westers PA meets again. I know Julie would like some......



You got that right Tom, I would love to try your wing sauce and Dan you are 99% naughty pretty much all the time.


----------



## grapeman

Well I'm back now. Nobody knew I was gone, but I shorted my keyboard out drooling on it over these recipes and had to go get a spare..............

Whats the matter dan, you still hurting over mike thinking the candy cane wine is just wrong?


----------



## Runningwolf

I think he's thinking about what would happen if one of his robots got into it. Besides I'm sure he wouldn't put such silly stuff on those nice new racks he just installed (stole).


----------



## Runningwolf

JohnT said:


> yup, your chickenlips are nothing more than buffalo chicken nuggets. I have used franks buffalo sauce, but find that home made is better.
> 
> By the way, I have the ultimate way of doing wings...
> 
> 1) cut wings into drummets and wing-thighs.
> 2) steam for 20 minutes (flip them midway).
> 3) cool in fridge for 1 hour to 1 day.
> 4) place on backing rack and bake at 450 for 10 minutes,
> 5) flip and continue baking for another 10 minutes.
> 
> 6) Immediately toss wings in sauce. (melted Butter, hotsauce, garlic, salt n peppa)
> 
> The advantage above is that the steaming removes a good portion of the fat in the wings. as a result, you can do a hard and fast bake on them without any smoking. The high heat also fries the wings in the remaining chicken fat resulting a a golden brown crispiness. YUM!



Ok JohnT you really got me hungry for these and I just got done eating Prime rib from last night. I've got some wings steaming right now for tonight. Now to watch the Gator's get their as* kicked in the bowl!! Than tonight its Wisconsin for the win!!!


----------



## Tom

Well I made some Naked Buffalo Wings last night dressed with my GREAT wing sauce. Looked away and all gone? Now any idea where they went? Now a mystery....


----------



## Runningwolf

SOOO...pm me any more secret ingrdiants to Julies recipe


----------



## Tom

Gee! Dan,
You sure like to live dangerously!.. Mabe you don't like to live?
Julie, shut him off!


----------

